# Underweight? Is this bone safe?



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

So reading around I am becoming concerned that my puppy is underweight. We just got her yesterday, she is supposed to be 5 months old, and weighs 23.4 lbs. She seems skinny but not unhealthy, and of course every puppy is different.
Also the lady we got her from included one of these bones (Merrick The Tank Meaty Beef Knuckle Dog Bone at PETCO) that can't be safe for puppy teeth right?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you able to post a pic of your pup?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know what her weight should be but my puppy weighed 22lbs. at just past 11 weeks. Are you sure of her age and the weight?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Your vet will let you know if she is the proper weight. I would recommend a vet check within the next few days to make sure she doesn't have worms or any other illness.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

Here are some photos, they are from my phone so not great. The lady I got her from said she was 5-6 months.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Doesn't look that skinny. She looks too big to only weigh 23#. I'd recheck the weight.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She looks much bigger than 23 pounds. It doesn't look like she has a lot of muscle--is that true? That would make her weigh less.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

I weighed her on our bathroom scale, with me holding her. I do not think there is a lot of muscle to her. I think she just needs to eat. I am giving her four cups a day, and will reweigh in a few days. We are not exercising a ton, a twenty minute walk yesterday and today.
The lady I got her from said she got her from a kennel and she was underweight then, more so then now. I do not know how long the lady had her, but she said she was gaining weight.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I don't think the weight is right. Can you take her in to your vet and get a weight check on one of their scales? They should allow you to do this for no charge.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Has she been wormed? What are you feeding her?

I would increase the walking every day. At her age she should be walking at least a couple of miles a day.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

She is eating purina puppy chow, 4 cups a day. She is very mellow and lays around a lot. I will exercise her more but I worry about overdoing it.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I would make a vet appointment, especially since you just got her, and get a full check up and you can get her weighed there.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Purina puppy chow is not a great food.
I'd get her wormed and have a vet check her out.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

She looks heavy boned by the size of her legs. my boy is 5 months eats 6 heavy cups a day and is 55# get off the puppy chow go to RC or something of better quality.
my dog will lay around but when its time to play its on! get her to the vet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would say she is a light framed dog, not heavy boned, not heavy muscled , nice coat covering , so if you want to get a good look at her pop her into your bathtub and give her a wet down . 

There are lots of posts in the forum concerning food . There are better choices for kibble and other feeding plans such as a raw and meaty bones diet.

The bone -- I wouldn't give that . The bone is baked . Nice way to chip teeth . Not at all the same as raw bone . Frozen turkey necks are a good choice. They also say - all natural no artificial flavours --- "smoke" is pretty artificial unnatural flavour for dogs , not necessary , not good.

She looks like a nice pup. Maybe the mellow part is your period of grace until she feels "home" . She may be adjusting to the newness of it all.

good luck with her 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

This pup has been to two homes already. I would let her settle down before passing judgement about her energy level.
As far as the weight... Well, just feed her a better quality food for health, and let the weight happen at it's own pace.

I would have a vet do a routine check for peace of mind, and go from there.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Is she a dwarf (maybe just the blurry pics- it's hard to tell) ? 
How tall is she?


----------



## JenniferF (Dec 22, 2011)

Hard to tell but she looks bigger than 23lbs. My 11 week old puppy is 22lbs and *looks* a lot smaller from the photo. I would switch her to a better food and get her to the vet for a check-up and worming


----------

